# UK High Court warning to international surrogacy parents: you need a PO



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Just thought some of you may be interested in this case in the High Court handed down yesterday. There is more on our blog (including a link to the judgment) at http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2013/05/25/high-court-judge-warns-loud-and-clear-parents-through-international-surrogacy-need-a-uk-court-order/
Any questions, feel free to shout


----------

